# Dti on X2



## don-tucker (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a quick one I thought might be of interest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I mounted the dti on the head stop and it enables adjustment up to the head or using slip gauges any accurate position.
Easy to remove to use the stop as intended.
I have ordered DROs for X & Y so with this I have the Z axis covered,saves me a douple of bob($) ,I'm a tight bugger but there I am a OAP ;D
Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always used a magnetic holder usaly above the head. Some sort of dial or readout on the z of the x-2 is a must. 
Tin


----------



## compressor man (Mar 20, 2010)

This is an extremely simple but extremely great idea!! Why did I not think of this??? A karma point for you.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you very much CM
Don


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a DI mounted on a magnet as well but I'll have to give you credit, mounting it on the head stop is a bright idea. I'll have to put that on the list.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like that Don! :bow:

I use a slightly modified Erick Model 350-A base myself.






This picture shows how the base has been opened up to straddle the rack.






Having done that I still need to use the hard stop to be sure it will not rattle down the 
column.






I like your idea a whole lot better!

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad at last to put a bit back into the forum.
Don


----------



## black85vette (Mar 22, 2010)

Love the idea. Great innovation.

Only suggestion I would make is to add a piece to the DTI mount to protect it so that you cannot crash the head into it and bottom out the indicator. I had this issue with one on my lathe.  :-[

But even without that it is certainly a simple and elegant solution.


----------

